# FS: Painted Stormraven, Chaos marine bits, GK bits and SM bits



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Space Marine Stormraven: Painted black and red. Easily ready to be a Death Company Raven, just change the decals: £35

Big amount of Chaos SM bits on sprues: 5 legs, 5 bodies, about 5 sets of bolter arms plus lots of ccw / bp arms. bolters, shoulder pads, back packs. All on various sprues but enough to make a small squad. £10 

GK PA Psycannons x 3, Incinerator x 1. PM me offers on these.

Predator sponson kits: Enough to build a set of heavy bolter sponsons from regular predator: £5

Commander Culln body: Has a small bit of GS on his chest covering the Scorpon logo, but otherwise complete: PM offers


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be interested in those Psycannons.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

PM'd you Deus


----------

